# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  ثبت نام کنکور هنگام دانشجو بودن

## 1401

سلام ببخشید سوالی داشتم ممنون میشم کمک کنید :Yahoo (1): 
آیا کسی که دانشجوی دانشگاه آزاده قبل از ثبت نام برای کنکور دانشگاه باید انصراف بده یا این قانون فقط برای دانشگاه های روزانه است ؟

----------


## Maneli

> سلام ببخشید سوالی داشتم ممنون میشم کمک کنید
> آیا کسی که دانشجوی دانشگاه آزاده قبل از ثبت نام برای کنکور دانشگاه باید انصراف بده یا این قانون فقط برای دانشگاه های روزانه است ؟


سلام فقط دانشگاه روزانه محدودیت داره شما بدون انصراف می تونید کنکور ثبت نام کنید وبعد قبولی کنکور انصراف بدین که اگه دولتی قبول بشید باید هزینه انصراف بدین و آزاد به آزاد لازم نیست
اینقدر تحقیق کردم که استاد شدم :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## SOLO_PRODUCTION

این چیزی که میگی ربطی به دانشگاه آزاد نداره!مال دولتی هاست

----------

